# Restoring an old hand plane



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

My dad bought me this old plane I want to restore it to working condition any suggestions?
And also there are no identifying marks on it to tell brand or make can you guys help with ID'ing


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

The first thing I would do is disassemble and drop all the metal parts in vinegar overnight. While it's soaking do a forum search on plane restorations. There have been many planes brought back from the dead.


----------



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

nbo10 said:


> The first thing I would do is disassemble and drop all the metal parts in vinegar overnight. While it's soaking do a forum search on plane restorations. There have been many planes brought back from the dead.


After restoration does this look like it'll be a user?
I know jack squat about planes I'm thinking this is a Stanley knockoff?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Look at this link: http://Lateral adjustment lever key

It will give you a clue as to the manufacturer. Lots of planes were made by the major manufacturers for many different retailers - some with brand names on them, others with no name or indication of maker. 

If everything cleans up OK and all parts are able to move, it should be a decent user. Hard to tell exact condition from one picture though. 

If the split in the tote is a clean break, you should be able to glue it back together an it should work fine for you.

The iron looks like it is a little short and might not have too much life in it, but difficult to tell without seeing it un-assembled.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

From my limited experience its kinda hard to make a plane 'not usable'. As far as restoration goes, im with the first guy, to a point. Disasseble it to be sure, but personally i prefer electrolysis to get the rust off. Its a little cheaper to get started and can be done with a load of scrap. Nothing personal nbo10, just a difference in method


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

As others said, you should be able to remove the rust. Several methods. I prefer oxalic acid, aka wood bleach. Also vinegar, lemon juice, Evapo-Rust (commercial product works well just expensive), electrolysis.

The blade should be about the same length as the lateral adjustment lever, so I think it has been sharpened almost down to the slot. If you do the work to restore this, I think you will be better off with a replacement blade.

This may be a knock off of a Craftsman or Handyman plane. We cannot tell from one picture, but likely no frog adjustment.

It is worthwhile taking apart, removing the rust and then seeing if anything is broken. If you do not need to purchase parts, other than a blade, it is worth restoring.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

it looks like that plane has a pressed steel frog. I personally don't feel these types of planes are worth the time. Its almost impossible to get them to work reasonable and will never work well.

if it for fun and/or practice, at least plan on it being a scrub type to avoid getting discouraged.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree with Dave on the plane iron, does look used up, but may have some life left, if it is not pitted up.

As far as rust removing, there are some threads here on that.

You even might be surprised to find the japanning in pretty good shape after removing the rust.
Had that happen on a Sargent plane that looked like yours, really no need to repaint.

Do not know the level of your experience, but a plane like this will only further it.
I would rather gain sharpening skills on a old blade than on a new Hock, Veritas or another replacement.

Keep us posted on your progress....:thumbsup:


----------



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

Update on the plane 
Got it disassembled 
Appears to be no broken parts except the wooden handles blade is not pitted and after a little cleaning found these marks on the body 
Looks like a u inside a circle the number 5 and made in the USA 
I'm dumb as dirt on these things and even if it turns out to not be that great of a plane I'm going to restore it since it was a gift from my dad 
Think I'm gonna make new wood handles out of some cherry I've got laying around 
Will post pics of the process any advice is appreciated


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a Stanley 78 with the same marking, O with a U in it, near the front.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f11/90824d1394684729-rust-removing-dscf1473-large-.jpg
Located in this thread,
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/rust-removing-60142/
Could be a foundry marking

Cannot say this is a Stanley plane, but looks to be from the same foundry.

A pic of the frog could help I.D. the plane.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I've tried electrolysis and lemon juice, both worked well to remove rust within 24 hours (often less, but there doesn't seem to be "damage" done by leaving them longer...other than the line where the part isn't submerged fully).

Personally, I find myself using lemon juice for economic and environmental reasons. And I have a couple of these in my yard:


----------

